# Seite über IP aufrufen



## Luda (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.
Ich habe mir einen Server mit fester IP gemietet.
Wenn ich jetzt die IP in die Adressleiste des browser eingebe passiert nichts.
bei xxx.xxx.xxx..xxx/index.html
funktioniert es.
Ich glaube das ist aber schlecht für Suchmaschinen, oder
Weiss jemand was ich machen muss
Das BS ist Windows 2003 Webserver


----------



## wuz666 (16. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, ich würde mir eine Domain kaufen (.com kostet ja nur 12€ im Jahr), dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr

mfg wuz


----------



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde bein Serverprog die Unterseite index.htm als startseite einstellen, dann verbindet er bei Jederseitenverbindung ohne Seitenange dorthin (jedenfalls bei Apache)


----------

